# Need Drivers to complete XP Reinstallation



## Evelyn Mayday (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello, out there...

Have a Dell Latitude D820 laptop that needed to be reformatted and OS (XP Home) reinstalled. That's done, but not getting internet connectivity (not wireless and not ethernet), and friend cannot find the CD's that came with the computer

I see in the Device Manager that several devices have problems: 
Ethernet Controller, Network Controller, 02Micro CCID SC Reader, PCI Device, SM Bus Controller and Video Controller (VGA Compatible). I've been to the Dell website on another computer and downloaded a bunch of drivers, but not sure what I actually should be installing. The downloads include:

2 System Utilities files - Notebook System Software and Client configuration; Mobile Chipset; Dell Bios; Diagnostics Utility; Broadcom Driver, Diagnostics util; Intel Driver - Wireless. (those are my names for them not the official cryptic filenames.) There are a few others, but the descriptions didn't seem to fit my needs (but what do I know!)

HELP - please, and thank you!  What should I try installing from these downloads, and what might I be looking for if these don't seem to be correct or enough.

Evelyn


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can go *here* . . enter your serfice tag number and find all the drivers for your laptop

Install the chipset driver first, then the others in any order


----------



## Evelyn Mayday (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you so much! 

Your link to (Dell's?) webpage didn't work, but I went back in and just downloaded as many as I thought might be of use and then started with the one you suggested and moved through them.

So far, so good. Back on the internet so can get all those updates that Microsoft has been sending for the past couple of years!

Thanks again.

Evelyn


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .

Here is the link for future uses:

http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&~ck=gp


----------

